
Is there any app which matches users based on personality/behaviour? - karan_dev
An app which matches its users based on their answers about some psychological questions.
======
DaSilentStorm
Isn't this exactly what every dating site out there promises to do?

~~~
karan_dev
How? For ex. Tinder, We can only see some basic details about the person. How
can we know about the behavior or his/her likes. For ex. If given a choice
between Ice-cream and Chocolate, which one s/he would prefer. Does there exist
an app where we can match based on our choices?

